# Summer Potential



## ehanes7612 (May 24, 2016)

What do you got blooming this summer? I will start.....

Paph parishii (Orchid Inn cross)..surprised about this one, didnt think I would get a bloom so early in its life..one growth with new start..the bud complex is just clearing the apex..looking good

Paph Crouching Tiger..huge plant, 3 growth ..maybe four buds

Paph Hung Sheng Eagle... prominent bulging in crown, and can see some of the sheath ...this plant has really wide leaves..and budding on only one growth also

Paph Lady Roth..this one has been in false sheath for a year, then put up another false sheath 6 months ago...i think its finally starting it's bud..damn stonei influence !! 

and meanwhile..going on 18 months for my stonei false sheath on a 4 growth plant...it just started a new growth ..so I am not hopeful


all these plants have been receiving warm night temps (60 min) for the past year, watered every other day and light feeding with klite..growing under 12 hours a day of 1000 watt halide. There was a two week period where the temps dropped to low 50's ..not sure if it helped any of these plants...it probably helped the two Fox Valley Fireball I had.


----------



## Mikefallen13 (May 24, 2016)

Nice! if you don't mind me asking, what parishii cross did you get from Sam? I have the 'Red Long Twister' x 'Jeanie' AM/AOS cross which has been putting out a ton of new roots and a second growth. I'm pretty surprised how vigorous it's been, though I have a feeling I'm not going to be seeing flowers in the immediate future.

I don't have much going on flower-wise at the moment. I have a Phrag. richteri and a OZ besseae that are getting ready to bloom as well as my caudatum and wallisii that are still in flower. It looks like the haynaldianum album I won in the forum auction may be pushing a sheath but it's still a little early to tell for sure.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 24, 2016)

The Best x Jeannie..it's been my experience that parishii are fairly vigorous, even out of the flask..My last flask of them I got 40 seedlings (orchid inn cross), not one died and five of them reached BS in five years...and these only put out two long roots. Every adult I have had grew like weeds..maybe they just like the warm temps


----------



## Mikefallen13 (May 24, 2016)

ehanes7612 said:


> The Best x Jeannie..it's been my experience that parishii are fairly vigorous, even out of the flask..My last flask of them I got 40 seedlings (orchid inn cross), not one died and five of them reached BS in five years...and these only put out two long roots. Every adult I have had grew like weeds..maybe they just like the warm temps



Sounds like my growing conditions and watering routine are pretty similar to yours. Watering every other day gets kinda annoying after a while but my plants (especially phrags) have really responded well to it. Be sure to post pics of your parishii when it opens!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 24, 2016)

will do


----------



## troy (May 24, 2016)

I have a chiu hua dancer pushing up I bought from you a year or 2 ago, godefroyae, and frank booth


----------



## silence882 (May 24, 2016)

I've got a Paph. callosum var. sublaeve from Lehua in low spike for its first bloom and a division of Paph. sanderianum 'Jungle Magic' from Chuck Acker in low spike. I am practically wetting myself with excitement over the sandy.


----------



## troy (May 24, 2016)

Silence888, I'd like to see that sandy in bloom!! The waiting sucks, I have a bunch of paphs in low spike, but they can stay that way for a long time.......


----------



## Justin (May 24, 2016)

i have some good stuff coming.


----------



## tnyr5 (May 24, 2016)

In sheath and expected to bloom between now & August: Chiu Hua Dancer, St Swithin, Lady Rothschild, Wössner Kolorand, Shin-Yi William, Delrosi, Fanaticum, Mount Low albescent, micranthum v. eburneum, godefroyae, thaianum...I'm sure I'm probably forgetting something...oh yes, temptation 'gym socks' am/aos two more times.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 24, 2016)

Only my Annabellchen and Odette's Vision for me this summer. Phrag Grande might do something too, but not sure. Next year should be a better one for slippers.

What really have my attention are my Bulbo echinolabium and Stanhopea oculata. They are primed and ready, and I'm looking for signs of spikes every day.


----------



## abax (May 24, 2016)

Phrags., Phrags. and Phrags and several Phal. species,
primary and one hybrid.


----------



## Wendy (May 25, 2016)

After three years without multifloral Paphs I finally have something to look forward to....currently have a Johanna Burkhardt in bloom and supardii and parishii in bud. I haven't checked the rest too close but there must be something else not far behind those ones. :clap:


----------



## troy (May 25, 2016)

Wendy, wheres the pics? Johanna burkhardt and supardii?


----------



## Wendy (May 26, 2016)

troy said:


> Wendy, wheres the pics? Johanna burkhardt and supardii?



Patience grasshopper. I'll post photos when the supardii is open. The first bud is just cracking now.....


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 29, 2016)

Hsinying Alien ( my $5 from TJ from California visit two years ago)about to open, the rest are showing sheath: Franz Glanz, Cam's Cloud, Shunfa Golden, Fumi's Delight, Pink Sky, Delrosi, Dollgoldi, micranthum x brachy hybrid, liemianum, Ma Belle, Wössner Favourite, bellatulum, wenshanense, Emma Decker, Bel Royal x armeniacum, Snowflake, Clair de Lune ( the famous clone).
That's it for now.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 29, 2016)

60F is not warm night!!! That's almost ideal for many things like parishii. 
I wish I could get it that cold even in the winter at my apartment. 





ehanes7612 said:


> What do you got blooming this summer? I will start.....
> 
> Paph parishii (Orchid Inn cross)..surprised about this one, didnt think I would get a bloom so early in its life..one growth with new start..the bud complex is just clearing the apex..looking good
> 
> ...


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 10, 2016)

CONFIRMED!!!..stonei is budding , after two years of sheathing


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 10, 2016)

Congrats!

Is that typical of the species or?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 11, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Is that typical of the species or?



dont know


----------



## troy (Jun 11, 2016)

On a chiu hua dancer I bought from you a while back started pushing up on a new growth then stopped, then surprisingly started on an old growth hopefully there will be 2 spikes?? Don't know if that is common for the cross


----------



## Gilda (Jun 11, 2016)

ehanes7612 said:


> CONFIRMED!!!..stonei is budding , after two years of sheathing



Patience has paid off ! :clap:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 18, 2016)

Well, my Hung Shung Eagle was a bust..four bracts but not a single bud formed. Well, the plant should have lots of energy to put out the second growth. Meanwhile the parishii is opening..stonei and lady roth are coming along fine


----------



## Justin (Jun 18, 2016)

Can't wait for stonei


----------



## paworsport (Jun 22, 2016)

One roth and an almost black godefroyae


----------

